# Eggs?



## stuparfamily (Apr 25, 2013)

I got my barred rock girls 18 weeks ago today. When exactly should I be expecting eggs? 2 of my 3 girls are making an awful a lot of noise lately is that a sign?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine were between 20 & 22 weeks when they started laying. Have a pretend egg like a golfball in the nest box for them to see. They'll associate that as being the place to lay their egg when its time. Usually they start checking out the nest boxes and trying them out before they start actually laying.


----------



## stuparfamily (Apr 25, 2013)

I've heard that before about the golf ball. I'll give it a try thanks! Hopefully my girls start laying soon


----------

